# Ram adaptor on a ycm 16vs has broken teeth



## Azarel (Oct 17, 2022)

I have a supermax ycm-16vs and I'm not able to easily get the head x axies in line due to broken teeth on the ram adaptor. I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get a ram adaptor that fits the mill. The manual I have for the mill states the comp number is FD-303 but I could not find anything on line.


----------



## Martin W (Oct 18, 2022)

Could you remove the gear and rotate 120 degrees to where the gear is good?
Martin


----------



## Azarel (Oct 18, 2022)

Martin W said:


> Could you remove the gear and rotate 120 degrees to where the gear is good?
> Martin


I'm at work right now. When i get home i will look into removing the head. I don't think i can rotate it 120 degrees because the gearing only goes 180 around the back side of the adaptor. The teeth are broken off at the 0 degree section and will have to use an engine lift to get the head level. We have a 2hp bridgeport at work and it looks to be the same ram adaptor. I took some measurements and when i get home i will check them because i can find bridgeport ram adaptors online.


----------

